# nissan engine into honda



## racertay (Sep 6, 2007)

will a nissan sr20de/t fit into a honda hatchback?
if so what modifications will need to be done??


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Why not leave honda engines to hondas and nissan to nissan


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

gay:fluffy:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/sr20de-det-engines/130545-honda-civic-sr20det-fwd-2.html that's an older thread on swapping a fwd sr20 into a civic, and now that i own a civic, i would advise against it. a b series swap is way cheaper, and will be quicker, as well as a ton easier.


----------

